# Rusted-out closet flange found when replacing toilet; what to do?



## majakdragon

The pics are a bit dark so I cannot see the whole situation. You may want to consider using a "Super ring" repair/replacement flange. I have included a link with pics of one. They run about $9 and I think most Home Centers carry them. The tabs around the outside are for securing the ring to the floor. You MAY need to chip away a bit more tile to install one of these.

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/51-291-closet-flanges/super-closet-ring-replacement-606088.aspx


----------



## Ron The Plumber

I brightened it up so we can see the problem, do you have access to the underside? I don't know why these type of flanges were made, this happen to them all the time.


----------



## kevind

Ron The Plumber said:


> I brightened it up so we can see the problem, do you have access to the underside? I don't know why these type of flanges were made, this happen to them all the time.


Well, it's on the second floor above the garage, so I suppose I can get to it from there. It's not possible just to replace the blue part, is it? I'd have to replace that entire section of PVC?


----------



## kevind

majakdragon said:


> The pics are a bit dark so I cannot see the whole situation. You may want to consider using a "Super ring" repair/replacement flange. I have included a link with pics of one. They run about $9 and I think most Home Centers carry them. The tabs around the outside are for securing the ring to the floor. You MAY need to chip away a bit more tile to install one of these.
> 
> http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/51-291-closet-flanges/super-closet-ring-replacement-606088.aspx


Thanks, I found one of these at Home Depot. Any idea how long this will this last if it's mounted on top of the old rusted part?


----------



## Ron The Plumber

The best way is to access the underside, replace it with a schd 40 PVC Flange, Thats what I would require if I was to fix this for you.


----------



## majakdragon

I am in agreement with Ron that the "best" way is to replace it, but, the Super-ring is an easy DIY thing. I am assuming that the original flange, although rotted out, was not leaking.


----------



## newbie000

*same problem but on cement slab*

i have the same problem. flange looks exactly what i have but it is on a cement slab. it goes into a 4in pvc drain. also 2 bolts that hold flange to floor just spin and do not tighten. i did have leakage as linoleum around floor was mildew or mold. question is do i need to remove flange and if so how?


----------



## Plumber26

If you do decide on replacing the whole flange, I suggest one with a stainles steel ring as opposed to the blue or red rings. And definately don't use an all PVC ring (garbage, cheap, builders grade crap)


----------



## atan1

I'm in the same situation, too, but the pipes are in wood subflooring. How does access from underneath help me? The floor has very little room around the pipe to access the flange from the underneath, but i think i am noticing the bottom of the flange's 4" pipe that connects to the main pipe. How is this flange (& 4" piece) connected to the pipe? does it yank off? cut it off? screw? and then how is the new one put on, when most of the pipe part is in the flooring? Also, am I risking leakage, as well, if I replace this ring-even with a good quality one?


----------



## oh'mike

If you can post a picture from the top and from the floor below,somebody will give you the best solution for your situation.----The steel or brass flange repair rings will work when installed correctly.--Mike--


----------



## atan1

*Here are some images.*

how do I get the old flange out and what kind do I replace it with ? could it be glued in?


----------



## atan1

I was hoping to get some feedback on this pipe issue. Does the old flange have to come out of the pipe and if so, do I just cut that section of the pipe out? It seems so complicated. I read about the guy in 2006, where he should just replace the ring. Is that sufficient? I have never had a leak, either. Please advise.


----------



## oh'mike

That look like an easy fix--go buy a new flange--a coupling and a short length of pipe--

study the depth of the coupling---cut off the old pipe so you can get the coupling --pipe and new flange into place---Make sure you have the correct glue and primer for that type of pipe.

Mike


----------



## vweater2001

I'm having a problem with our downstairs toilet...problem is that the flange has broken screws. I've attached a couple of pictures that show what I have. It previously used to extra thick wax gaskets with the reinforced ring. We have only been living in this home for the past 2 years and just now discovered this under the toilet. :furious: What options do I have? How do I fix our flange so I can use a toilet?


----------



## Lightfoot

vweater2001 said:


> I'm having a problem with our downstairs toilet...problem is that the flange has broken screws. I've attached a couple of pictures that show what I have. It previously used to extra thick wax gaskets with the reinforced ring. We have only been living in this home for the past 2 years and just now discovered this under the toilet. :furious: What options do I have? How do I fix our flange so I can use a toilet?


Honestly vweater2001,
I don't know the answer, but there are some (many) here that do. It's a great site, with a bunch of good guys (and a few soreheads) and they'd be glad to help, but you might get more answers if you started your own thread. It will get more initial views than tacking it on the end of this one, since your situation is different than the OP.
just trying to help:thumbsup:


----------



## Lightfoot

39,598 views?
dang, what did i miss?:laughing:


----------

